# first meeting with new spoo puppy!



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ahhhh that puppy fluff!!! I'm so happy for you. What a fun day.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohhhh, so cute !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

😁💗


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Such a pretty girl! I am looking forward to following her therapy dog journey! 😊


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

She's lovely! Great to see a clean face, too.


----------



## TravelingWriter (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh my goodness! She is adorable. Thank you for sharing a picture of your new little spoo 😊. I am hoping to have my own early next year and pictures like this help tide me over!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She is a beautiful puppy and just look at those bright eyes, meticulously clean face..gorgeous. I hope the next 3 weeks go swiftly by for you.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a sweet looking dog!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

So cute! I just love little babies with clean faces.
Beautiful black just like my boy 😁


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Keep grooming grooming and more grooming. Puppy should get used to grooming and you touching her all over. Lift the lips, run around the teeths - anything to get Puppy used to all this - it will come in very well for life as Puppy gets bigger and needs to go to the vet, grooming appointment or you being the groomer. I speak from the experience as I didn't groom Asta enough as a puppy and he now is a terror when it comes to grooming. As part of his training to be my service dog I still have to train over and over for going out and about. Lovely puppy, am sure she is already loved.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It must have been hard to leave her there. She has such a nice smile.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

She's an 'oooh and ahhh' puppy for sure, such a sweet, pretty face!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

So adorable!!! What an exciting day to meet your soon to be puppy ❤


----------



## kcalhoun (Jul 30, 2020)

What a gorgeous puppy! If her character matches her looks, she will be a stunning friend!!


----------



## Luluspoo (Jul 27, 2020)

What a pretty puppy!


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

A little beauty for sure.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Impossible to not say Awww out loud when I saw that pic  How old is she?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your smart, pretty girl. Happy to follow your journey with her as a service partner


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

So Cute!


----------

